# oil pan removal



## n2er (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a 3400 ford industrial with 730 loader. I need to rebuild a cylinder and the oil pan has to come off. what is the best way to remove pan without splitting front end.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy n2er, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor has a loader, which is in the way for virtually everything you want to do. Remove the loader. 

You do not have to do a complete split on the front axle, but you will have to slide the front axle forward enough to access the front bolts on the oil pan. The do this, jack up the front end under the transmission front flange, unbolt the radius arms at the front, loosen the front axle bolster and slide it forward just enough to get to the front bolts on the oil pan. 

Parts diagram attached:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/138128?sectionId=285335&diagramId=1059424

A complicating factor..... your front loader mount will not allow the necessary movement??


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

n2er said:


> I have a 3400 ford industrial with 730 loader. I need to rebuild a cylinder and the oil pan has to come off. what is the best way to remove pan without splitting front end.


It is a big job to pull the pan on that tractor in the best of cases and a darned 730 makes it harder.
The pan has two studs that bolt to the lower part of the bolster which makes you have to slide the bolster forward a couple of inches to drop the pan. Here's what I would do:
Double nut those studs and tighten them together good and tight. Then see if you can unscrew the studs from the pan. If they come out easily you are golden. If not I would use a pipe wrench - ruining the threads if neccessary -and Make them come out. You can replace the studs with bolts if you need to.
Don't lose the thin spacer washers which go on those studs between the front of the pan and the bolster. You want those back in there.
You will still need to loosen the bolster to engine bolts and slide it forward about 1/8" 1/4" to get the pan out but it should drop then.
Don't forget there are 2 big bolts that tie the back of the pan to the transmission and a couple small ones that bolt the block plate to the tranny too.
Lastly, you must use the thin, paper type pan gasket on those. You can't use the thicker cork gasket on those.

PS, Ford called the 3400 a Utility model not an Industrial model. The only Industrial that was built on the 3000 chassis was the 3500 which had an even heavier front axle than yours.


----------



## n2er (Mar 19, 2017)

n2er said:


> I have a 3400 ford industrial with 730 loader. I need to rebuild a cylinder and the oil pan has to come off. what is the best way to remove pan without splitting front end.


Thanks I figured there woulden't be and easy way. To take the loader off is a job and a half.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

n2er said:


> Thanks I figured there woulden't be and easy way. To take the loader off is a job and a half.


Thinking about it a little more here I wonder if you will need to remove the bolts that attach the rear of the loader to the rear axles to allow it to slide forward that 1/4".
I helped my friend install one of those 730s on a 3600 but it was about 10 years ago so I don't remember everything. I do remember trying to get the main frame on and it was a big PIA.
If I were you I would avoid removing the loader if I could.
They are a Very good loader but originally built for the pre 1965 4 cylinder Fords and fit almost as tight as a glove on a 3 banger Ford.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

n2er/ultradog,
How about this idea.... support the loader frame under the uprights and unbolt the front mount of the loader from the loader frame. Attached are parts diagrams for the loader frame and for one version of the front mount:

https://www.messicks.com/nh/141753?sectionId=299058&diagramId=1308133

https://www.messicks.com/nh/141753?sectionId=299058&diagramId=1308085


----------

